
Ask HN: How do you immerse yourself in learning project? - franca
I am learning Python. I cannot focus. I find myself browsing tutorials, or videos, not moving ahead. How to force myself to just learning?
======
JTxt
Why Python? (Why code?)

-What do you want to make with it? Who will that effect? How?

Why browse?

-How many LOC have you written in the past week on something you want to make? (...or that would get you close to something you want to make?)

Why force yourself?

Why just learn?

...

What do you do instead?

If you continued, what would your life be like in 5 years?

Would the people previously mentioned be missing out?

Would that be a bad thing?

